# Yanmar 2GM or 2QM15...?



## marinesniper (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello, 

I have been trying to learn everything about my engine in the hopes to be able to perform all the maint work on it myself.

Interesting:

I purchased the service manual for the 2GM and 2QM15 engine.

In the manual the pictures and the layout of the 2GM match my engine perfectly, but the engine marking clearly says it is a 2QM15. ???

The 2 engine designs are very different, I am positive that my engine design matched the schematics in the manual for the 2GM yet it is stamped on the side of the engine as an 2QM15...

Anyone have any input...it was built in 1977-1983 time frame...

thanks...


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

If you have a 2GM, I would contact Torresen's and get the Yanmar factory manual (AOA1025). It is specific to the GM family (1GM, 2GM, 3GM and 3HM). The aftermarket manuals are inferior.

If you have any doubt about which engine you have, they can help.

They also have complete parts lists for these engines online.
http://www.marinedieseldirect.com/c...902&printparts=&printservice=&printoperators=

I have a 1982 2GM with a SenDure heat exchanger kit and it's a great engine if 13 HP is enough for you. We have it in a C&C 30 and it does a very fine job of getting her up to hull speed without straining. One thing that few seem to know is that it has dry cylinder sleeves, so you can simply replace them at overhaul time, avoiding the hassle of boring and selecting oversize pistons.


----------



## marinesniper (Aug 2, 2006)

well the mech confirmed it is an Yanmar 2GM but labled as and 2QM15 and he does not know why... 

My starting problems are due to a faulty Fuel lifter...! ordered and on its way...!


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

The 2GM is a wonderful little engine. Better than the later model 2GM20 in my opinion.

You should still get the Yanmar service manual.


----------



## marinesniper (Aug 2, 2006)

Update, 

The Solec manual appears wrong. This is what the Yanmar service guy tells me. My engine is a 2QM15 but the picture in the Solec manual does not match the design.

So far we have found a siezed water pump (replaced), Bad Fuel lifter (replaced), and finally (hopefully the last) the injector pump is only feeding fuel to on of the injectors. THe mech says it needs to be recalibrated...

Total cost so far:

Fuel lifter = $200.00
Water pump = $ 80.00
Labor @65/ 7 hours = $455.00

The key thing is I watched everything he did and learned how to diagnose this type of problem in case of future re-occurance. 

Hopefully after today I will be on my way to Key Largo...(10 hr run from Miami)


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

The pump is adjusted by shims if it is anything like the 2GM.

It is actuated by a camshaft and the shims vary the injection timing by moving the pump body, and hence the follower closer to, or farther away, from the cam.

This thread shows one reason why the Yanmar service manual is worth the money.


----------



## ariel7x (Feb 20, 2008)

If the shifter is on the port side its a gm, on the stbd its a qm


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

This is a 2QM15:



















These are the service and operations manuals:

Service Manual (13.5 MB, big download): http://www.rambunctiousracing.com/files/2qm15service.pdf

Operations Manuals: http://www.rambunctiousracing.com/files/2qm15.pdf


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The only good place to use and aftermarket manual


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

In response to Tommay's post, note that the manuals I linked to above are not aftermarket. Just clarifying.


----------



## jstv4man (Nov 19, 2004)

*Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!*

Wow! Thank you so much for posting those manuals. That's a huge help for me. A boat I bought recently has a 2QM15 in it & I've been trying to chase down a few things (like the zinc locations) & this clarifies it completely.


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Price*

For the price you paid in LABOR you could of taken a basic marine diesel repair course..And known how to fix it yourself.Just a thought...or hint.
Heads to the barn to clean rusty tools.
Mark


----------



## Harryeod (Sep 4, 2006)

jstv4man said:


> Wow! Thank you so much for posting those manuals. That's a huge help for me. A boat I bought recently has a 2QM15 in it & I've been trying to chase down a few things (like the zinc locations) & this clarifies it completely.


Ditto for me! I just bought a new-used boat and it has a 2QM15. Thanks for the manuals!!!


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the 2GM15, does anybody have a link to that manual?


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

No problem guys. When I bought the boat, I had a hard time finding the manuals. I finally bought them off Ebay from some guy in the UK. When it arrived, it was just a burned CD with the two .pdf's on them. I decided that was ridiculous, so I uploaded them to my website so those that need it can get it for free.

As for the 2GM, another J30 owner has the manual and EXTENSIVE, photo-documented 2GM info on his site: Rhapsody J/30 #348 Yanmar 2GM Rebuild


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks NOLAsailing,

Just what I needed.

Dave


----------



## YARDPRO (Aug 3, 2009)

it is this sharing that makes this place rock..

also..
that is one clean 2qm15.... 
mine is all rusty and crappy looking, but runs great...


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Breakingwind - Do you mean a regular 2GM (which is 15 HP max, 13 HP continous), as I have never heard it described as a 2GM15. The regular 2GM manual is likely what you need.

another link!

Cascade Engine Center | Diesel Engines | Home


----------



## flatracker (Aug 16, 2009)

*A friend of mine*

recently ran into the exact same thing. He had one and book kept saying it was something else. He figured out that there were some engines not intended for use in this country,that were labeled differently. His was what the book said it was and what it looked like, but was tagged as the other.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Noreaster,
Thanks for the links. I think it is the regular 2GM. 

Dave


----------



## cimie33050 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello i have a old 2qm15 for sall in marathon fl #05 9000499


marinesniper said:


> Update,
> 
> The Solec manual appears wrong. This is what the Yanmar service guy tells me. My engine is a 2QM15 but the picture in the Solec manual does not match the design.
> 
> ...


----------

